# Best slim 80mm fan?



## dualhYbrid

I have a CM Elite 130 and have a Gelid 120mm fan in the front that is working pretty well, but the stock 80mm fan is pretty loud. Based on how it is configured, it can't take a full size 80mm fan and has to be slim. Does anyone have any new recommendations for these fans that are very quiet? I saw the below thread from last year, but was hoping someone might have an updated suggestion or let me know if these are still what is recommended.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347427/quietest-slim-80mm-fans


----------



## toyz72

is this for the rear of the case(exhaust)? or side panel? a slim 80mm fan isnt going to push much air


----------



## dualhYbrid

Its on the side panel, and only a slim will fit :/


----------



## dualhYbrid

bump! Not looking for massive efficiency as much as a quiet fan to pull in some air. I'm not pushing the system much, and the video card sits on the side of the case directly pulling in ambient air onto itself.


----------



## dualhYbrid

Bump! Surely I'm not the only one wondering about this fan size?


----------



## cgg123321

Hey I have a elite 120 I have seen people slip slim 120's on the side. The only slim 120's I know of are the ones made by scythe, I may give that a try.


----------



## xeepsn

Hi, the best I can recommend is the Noiseblocker PCP.
http://www.amazon.com/Noiseblocker-NB-BlackSilentPro-PC-P-Ultra-Silent/dp/B0083A0BIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398784528&sr=8-1&keywords=noiseblocker+pcp


----------



## dualhYbrid

Thank you both!


----------



## TiezZ BE

Other option:

Cooler Master Slim 2000RPM, 80mm

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Bearing-Computer-Coolers/dp/B005C31GIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398785408&sr=8-1&keywords=Cooler+Master+Slim+80mm

But i would go for the noiseblocker, bear in mind that they're probably pretty noisy when running them at 80-100% fan speed

edit: that noiseblocker is a PWM fan and the cooler master is a 3 pin (only for voltage regulation) fan


----------



## frack0

Have 2 of the Noiseblocker Pro 80x15 PWMs in my Lone Industries L1 case, the motor makes a very slight buzzing sound at any speed, not loud but there otherwise pretty quiet( and definitely overpriced, plus the mounting kit was somewhat idiotic had these 35mm long screws). A couple of Arctics I have are virtually silent PWMs but unfortunately 25mm thick. A Silenx Ixtrema 80x15 I have(non-PWM) is quieter than the NB but even that has some motor noise, but they get panned for lifetspan.


----------



## sinacosmath

good,A Silenx Ixtrema 80x15 I have(non-PWM) is quieter than the NB but even that has some motor noise, but they get panned for lifetspan.thanks


----------

